# Got mill running



## mf294-4 (Jun 30, 2013)

Finally got my rotary converter running. Got a control box from Ebay and put on my motor. Had to get a 3ph receptacle for it. Local electrical supply wanted $65 for a bare box mount . Got one from Ebay for $20. Good news is the mill runs fine and the bad news is the power feed on the quill does not work. Can't even feel the transmission  engage. This is a Webb Champ series. Supposed to be a Bridgeport clone. Anyone have any ideas? There are pictures of it farther down in this forum.


----------



## pineyfolks (Jul 1, 2013)

Do you have the feed engaged on the right side of the head? Do you have the forward/reverse shaft pushed fully in or out? If it's not that it might be your internal parts.


----------



## LEEQ (Jul 1, 2013)

Another simple thing is are you bottomed out and disengaged because of that. When you hit the stop  it disengages.


----------



## pineyfolks (Jul 4, 2013)

mf294-4  Any updates on your feed problem?


----------



## mf294-4 (Jul 7, 2013)

Update on quill feed. Figured out that you have to pull and push the shaft that the hand wheel is mounted on for forward neutral reverse. The picture in the manual shows a knob. A little confusing I think. Glad I didn't have to repair anything.


----------



## pineyfolks (Jul 7, 2013)

Glad you figured it out, sometimes it's the little things that can drive you nuts. Hope you're enjoying your new machine.


----------

